# crested gecko with bromeliads ?



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

Hi everyone,

just wondering if anyone knows whether i can use a bromeliad in my creted gecko viv without harming the gecko or using any special lighting ?

would it need anything else?


----------



## kitelandboarder (Sep 12, 2009)

Most (i.e. angel's trumpets) contain atropene wich speeds the heart. They could have a heart attack if they ingested enough. I imagine they would have to eat quite a bit, so i say go for it unless they start accidentally ingesting it regularly b/c it doesnt absorb transdermally.


----------



## kitelandboarder (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry i was thinking of *brugmansia*


----------

